

meSpeak.js 1.1 released – TTS for the web (supports iOS) - masswerk
http://www.masswerk.at/mespeak

======
masswerk
Finally found time to implement support for the Web Audio API (AudioContext)
and optional export of raw-audio-data. Also the Chinese voices "zh" (Mandarin)
and "zh-yue" (Cantonese) are now part of the standard distribution.

Thanks to the use of the Web Audio API (which is now the preferred method of
playback) it plays fine on Safari/iOS (while it needs some time for
processing). With IE11 coming soon and Opera having switched to blink, there
should be support for all major browsers (current versions).

meSpeak.js is based on eSpeak and speak.js, an Emscripten-port of eSpeak to
JS). Many thanks to these projects!

[http://espeak.sourceforge.net/](http://espeak.sourceforge.net/)

[https://github.com/kripken/speak.js](https://github.com/kripken/speak.js)

